# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Laurel Love Triangle

## tammyy2j

Emmerdale's Laurel is set to be involved in a bizarre love triangle when curit Ethan falls for her! 

This is from the Soap Section of the Daily Star

----------


## Bryan

> Emmerdale's Laurel is set to be involved in a bizarre love triangle when curit Ethan falls for her! 
> 
> This is from the Soap Section of the Daily Star


oh my god! (no punn intened) would she really cheat on ashley???

----------


## Luna

Oh they cant do that!!!

----------


## Katy

surely not because its taken so long for them to be together. That Ethan guy scares me hes a bit weird.

----------


## Treacle

Yet again another storyline predicted months ago.

Utterly ghastly I say. There's just no mental stimulation from this programme anymore.

----------


## Luna

Ethan cant fall for her. it just wouldn't work or be believable

----------


## chance

i wondered why he was always giving her funny looks and trying to stop her and ashley from being together,i thought it was a religeous thing,maybe i was being thick,lol.

----------


## Luna

It was a religeous thing. Emmerdale writers are just being daft now cause they cant think of anything else to put in the scripts to fill the gaps

----------


## Treacle

Well it's hit a new low  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luna

It's like Seth and the webcam what was that all about and really how many people would actually log on to see whats her name doing her housework, whoever thought of that storyline should have been shot and flung on the pile with the guy that thought up bouncers dream.

----------


## SarahWakefield

Laurel is not that type of girl and the writers no that so why would they even do a storyline like that. the soaps get boring after a while its just the same storys over and over!

----------


## Abi

Ethan falling for her would just be wierd i say

----------


## Luna

anyway i thought he was going to fall for kelly?

----------


## Katy

that was another rumour wasnt it Ethan and Kelly. Theres so many.

----------


## Tamzi

This doesn't sound like a good storyline. Emmerdale needs to be creative e.g. The Storm.
xxx

----------


## Luna

> This doesn't sound like a good storyline. Emmerdale needs to be creative e.g. The Storm.
> xxx



here here   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a load of Rubbish! Emmerdale is completely obsessed with affair storylines! i.e. Angie & Cain, Louise & that bloke from the Marsden family (sorry forgot his name!), Tara & Sean, Charity & Cain, Kim & Dave, Robert & Katie, Louise & Matthew, Viv & Paddy, Sarah & Rich, Ollie & Cain, Bernice & Carlos, Sadie & Cain, Jimmy & Charity, etc! The list is endless!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Come on Emmerdale! New ideas please!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jemma

> What a load of Rubbish! Emmerdale is completely obsessed with affair storylines! i.e. Angie & Cain, Louise & that bloke from the Marsden family (sorry forgot his name!), Tara & Sean, Charity & Cain, Kim & Dave, Robert & Katie, Louise & Matthew, Viv & Paddy, Sarah & Rich, Ollie & Cain, Bernice & Carlos, Sadie & Cain, Jimmy & Charity, etc! The list is endless!   Come on Emmerdale! New ideas please!


Lol I'm sure there's more as well! I don't think Ashley/Laurel/Ethan would work. After all the struggle there's been for them to be together as well like the bishop telling them they can't get married, I don't think it's realistic

----------


## Katy

they have done alot of affairs havent they. time to be less repetative i think.

----------


## Luna

They have just finished the louise and Terry story line they do not need another

----------


## Chris_2k11

> they have done alot of affairs havent they. time to be less repetative i think.


lol, your right there!

----------


## Tamzi

Come on, there must be something else for them to do but affairs
xxx

----------


## Luna

Have they ever explained where seth went to? I kno he died in real life and that in the show he stayed in australia but has betty heard from him?

----------


## Bryan

> Have they ever explained where seth went to? I kno he died in real life and that in the show he stayed in australia but has betty heard from him?


i think they are going to explain it soon, it said in inside soap

i know he is with kathy in australia, but im sure they will kill him off soon as sadly the actor who played him is dead

----------


## Treacle

> It's like Seth and the webcam what was that all about and really how many people would actually log on to see whats her name doing her housework, whoever thought of that storyline should have been shot and flung on the pile with the guy that thought up bouncers dream.


You're asking the wrong person  :Searchme:   :Big Grin: 

Probably some lame attempt at comedy that didn't even work  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## chec2k

Yeah, I am looking forward to this. It has been brooding for some time. However, I was hoping for a Steph/Ethan relationship to materialise.

----------


## soapy dream

> What a load of Rubbish! Emmerdale is completely obsessed with affair storylines! i.e. Angie & Cain, Louise & that bloke from the Marsden family (sorry forgot his name!), Tara & Sean, Charity & Cain, Kim & Dave, Robert & Katie, Louise & Matthew, Viv & Paddy, Sarah & Rich, Ollie & Cain, Bernice & Carlos, Sadie & Cain, Jimmy & Charity, etc! The list is endless!   Come on Emmerdale! New ideas please!


cain gets about abit, the rogue! lol

----------


## feelingyellow

i think it would be good if laurel and ethan started spending more time together and slowly started realising there feelings for each other (like mo and alfie in ee) but they don't have an affair. laurel is just left confused over who she loves, and ethan says 'run away with me' and she just don't know what to do and starts drinking more so she don't think about it, then she collapses when she drinks too much and is in hospital. ethan then goes to visit her and kisses her while she's asleep, and then ashley walks in...

----------


## i_luv_dennis

poor ashley though if etan gets her

----------


## i_luv_dennis

poor ashley though if ethan gets her

----------

